# Lime/Neon Green Grass! - Any suggestions



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I put down a combination of Chicken N Poo 2-4-3, Starter Fertilizer 28-3-2, along with the Scott's Thick'R Lawn seed. It could be that the new seed is germinating and the roots could have been cut. Not sure.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check for poa trivialis.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks, G! let's hope not...LOL!!! I would be ticked off.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I am hoping that it's iron chlorosis. I am hoping that it's just an iron deficiency. I have my Southern Ag that I will put down tomorrow morning/afternoon. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is extremely unlikely to have iron chlorosis this early in the season. What is your pH? 8.2?


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

g-man said:


> It is extremely unlikely to have iron chlorosis this early in the season. What is your pH? 8.2?


Great question. I will get a soil test. Which is the best one or could I pick one up at a local Home Depot, Menards, etc?


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Would new grass seed do something like this?


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

creediddy2021 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > It is extremely unlikely to have iron chlorosis this early in the season. What is your pH? 8.2?
> ...


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3124


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

PodScot said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It almost looks like the grass was seeded too heavily and you waited too long before cutting it. It looks extremely overcrowded and like the new grass is being ripped by the lawnmower blade.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks Snowbob! That could be the case. I did go heavy seed in a lot of areas in the front and back yard.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hopefully this is better. Let me know what you think it is?


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> It almost looks like the grass was seeded too heavily and you waited too long before cutting it. It looks extremely overcrowded and like the new grass is being ripped by the lawnmower blade.


Agree. Looks like it was cut too low (relatively, based on it probably being taller than the areas beside it) and needs to recover to the new height. I had a couple spots like that in areas that sprouted quicker than the rest.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Should I water heavy? I am gong throw a chelated iron today. I will keep you posted with the results.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Give it a couple weeks and it will recover to that mow height. Keep an eye on it and consider trimming those areas more often at your mowing height until the rest of the lawn catches up.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks Steve. I sure will. Threw some liquid iron in the back yard and sides of house. Using it as a testing plot. LOL! I will see if there is a difference within 24 hours. If so, I will putting down some Southern Ag in the front. I'm just hoping that these are new seedlings growing into the existing grass or an iron deficiency.

Well see...


----------



## MrHyt (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello,

Please let me know what you find out! Two years ago I removed a 100 SQFT deck in my backyard and placed KBG sod in the area to make my existing KBG yard bigger. Each of the last two years around July/August when it's real hot the edges where the old and new turf meet turn bright green (neon); this green is nowhere else in the new or the old grass, only on the edges where the two meet. Last year I dug down deep to make sure there weren't any tree roots which might have been "stealing" nutrients and leading to an iron deficiency. Maybe I'll try some ironite or NXT Greene Effect to see if the iron corrects it.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> It almost looks like the grass was seeded too heavily and you waited too long before cutting it. It looks extremely overcrowded and like the new grass is being ripped by the lawnmower blade.


It looks like my front yard right now, which has poa Triv. @creediddy2021 Look up on YouTube how to identify poa Triv and check closely. Pointed ligule is the best indicator but it's not always there.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

MrHyt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please let me know what you find out! Two years ago I removed a 100 SQFT deck in my backyard and placed KBG sod in the area to make my existing KBG yard bigger. Each of the last two years around July/August when it's real hot the edges where the old and new turf meet turn bright green (neon); this green is nowhere else in the new or the old grass, only on the edges where the two meet. Last year I dug down deep to make sure there weren't any tree roots which might have been "stealing" nutrients and leading to an iron deficiency. Maybe I'll try some ironite or NXT Greene Effect to see if the iron corrects it.


I sure will I post my findings. I am very curious myself over these next 2-3 days to see if it makes a difference. Also I had my first cut along with an spring overseed. So I won't jump to conclusions about Poa Triv yet. Our temps in Chicago have been up and down. We are going to have 1-3" of snow on Tuesday.


----------



## MrHyt (Apr 17, 2021)

> I sure will I post my findings. I am very curious myself over these next 2-3 days to see if it makes a difference. Also I had my first cut along with an spring overseed. So I won't jump to conclusions about Poa Triv yet. Our temps in Chicago have been up and down. We are going to have 1-3" of snow on Tuesday.


Thank you! Definitely hoping it's not poa! Here's a link to a poa video I watched last season when I was trying to figure it out


----------



## PALawnGuy5 (Apr 19, 2021)

I developed a similar issue after raking and reseeding last fall. I paid extra for weed and other crop seed free tttf from one of the sites mentioned on here. The stems are flat and bright green. It's everywhere.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

PALawnGuy5 said:


> I developed a similar issue after raking and reseeding last fall. I paid extra for weed and other crop seed free tttf from one of the sites mentioned on here. The stems are flat and bright green. It's everywhere.


I think its Poa A

http://www.msuturfweeds.net/details/_/annual_bluegrass_47/


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Having the same issue once I overseeded my yard. I think the best thing is to put down a pre-emergent and bag clippings and continue to feed your lawn with organic materials. This year is becoming a bad year for POA.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

PALawnGuy5 said:


> I developed a similar issue after raking and reseeding last fall. I paid extra for weed and other crop seed free tttf from one of the sites mentioned on here. The stems are flat and bright green. It's everywhere.


Its poa T. Poa A would be lower to the ground with seeds already showing. Pressure sure this is POA T and my yard is full of it.


----------



## PALawnGuy5 (Apr 19, 2021)

Belgianbillie said:


> PALawnGuy5 said:
> 
> 
> > I developed a similar issue after raking and reseeding last fall. I paid extra for weed and other crop seed free tttf from one of the sites mentioned on here. The stems are flat and bright green. It's everywhere.
> ...


I haven't seen any seedheads yet but last year I didn't see any until closer to may.

If it's Poa T, it'll be a tough pill to swallow with the money I shelled out the last 2 years for service only to turn around and nuke it reseed.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

im in the same boat and waited two more years and it just got worse. this year i did some spots nuked and i think either sod or... well... lawnpaint to paint it green. ITs affordable from lesco, 12000sqft for 60 bucks or something.

Either way, im not staring at brown spots during summer.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

PALawnGuy5 said:


> If it's Poa T, it'll be a tough pill to swallow with the money I shelled out the last 2 years for service only to turn around and nuke it reseed.


I'm also trying to figure out what I have after last fall's overseed. It's only on the front lawn.
Hoping it's not poa triv.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

I think I see a rolled vernation, so I'm gonna go with tall fescue. Possibly K31.


----------



## jperm47 (Jul 29, 2020)

Belgianbillie said:


> im in the same boat and waited two more years and it just got worse. this year i did some spots nuked and i think either sod or... well... lawnpaint to paint it green. ITs affordable from lesco, 12000sqft for 60 bucks or something.
> 
> Either way, im not staring at brown spots during summer.


Have you had success with the turf paint? I'm thinking of maybe just applying this over my Poa Triv to just band aid the eye sore. My heart (and wallet and back) can't take another reno


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

jperm47 said:


> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> > im in the same boat and waited two more years and it just got worse. this year i did some spots nuked and i think either sod or... well... lawnpaint to paint it green. ITs affordable from lesco, 12000sqft for 60 bucks or something.
> ...


This is what i am doing, picking up my lesco paint in a few days. I wonder if i should wear a fake nose and mustache to avoid ridicule at my local site one.


----------



## PALawnGuy5 (Apr 19, 2021)

bosox_5 said:


> PALawnGuy5 said:
> 
> 
> > I developed a similar issue after raking and reseeding last fall. I paid extra for weed and other crop seed free tttf from one of the sites mentioned on here. The stems are flat and bright green. It's everywhere.
> ...


I slowly pulled the blade back for a better view of the sheath/ligule.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

PALawnGuy5 said:


> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> > PALawnGuy5 said:
> ...


Triv


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

This a night shot of my second mow today. I am hoping that the lime green goes away after the second cut. I am looking to apply Chelated Iron and a granular Ironite. As Allen - Lawn Care Nut says I'm throwherrr down. See what happens...


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm happy to report that I don't believe Poa lives within the yard. I think what I was seeing was the new seedlings of the Scotts Thick'R Lawn at the early stages of its germination process. I am still keeping my eye on this, but victory isn't celebrated yet. Again my grass is so lush and thick and weed-free. I've heard comments already saying that it resembles carpet.


----------

